# Starting a low FODMAP diet?



## rednaxa (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm 18 and I've recently been diagnosed by my GP as having IBS, although that is the extent of help I've received so far.Basically I've experienced abdominal bloating now from at least November/December, which came about sometime after a minor operation in September and when I started weight lifting. The main symptom I experience is bloating, although I also rarely experience either diarrhoea or constipation.Anyway I saw my doctor again after my first initial visit to discuss dietary changes and she provided me with barely any information. After some research over the last week I've been thinking of following a low FODMAP diet for a couple weeks and then introduce foods to single out problems, as I've noticed my bloating is caused mainly by wheat and dairy products. It's seems straight forward to me as I've found information on foods to eat and avoid, so is it alright to start this diet on my own (as my GP has not helped at all)?


----------



## BeeRitt (Jan 21, 2011)

they say you should seek the advice of a dietician because you could end up losing a lot of nutrition if not done properly without guidance. I feel like i'm mastering it just fine, you just have to know what to eat to get the nutrients you need. good luck.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I have also done this on my own, but I've been into good nutrition for a long time and felt like I had the knowledge to proceed. As long as you are aware of your daily requirements for fats, carbs, and protein, and follow a well-rounded meal plan which includes fresh fruits and vegetables, you should be fine. As a bodybuilder you may know quite a lot about all this as it is.Keep in mind that some reactions are quite fast, and others can take 72 hours or so. Also, irritations or flare ups can linger for 3-14 days, so be sure to give yourself enough time for testing. Also, you don't need to test every individual food, just a few things from each group. Here are a couple of websites which have the foods broken down into their respective groups:http://www.healthhype.com/fodmap-diet-foods-to-avoid-in-ibs-bowel-disorders-with-bloating-and-gas.htmlhttp://www.cassandraforsythe.com/blog/Complete+FODMAP+List+For+a+Happy+Gut


----------



## rednaxa (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. I've only been bodybuilding a short while, but I've had experience dieting and looking after nutritional needs so I think I'll be able vary my diet enough to stay healthy.Thanks for the links Korga, the information was very helpful.


----------



## spartanrob (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm just starting also, day 2. I'm a runner and struggling with pre and post workout foods


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well the proteins really shouldn't change from what you ate with fodmaps, you may just need to sub in safe fruits and veggies and switch up what carbs to something like rice rather then bread. Or were you eating something really specialized?


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Try sweet Potatoes.


----------



## celiac10+ (May 2, 2012)

rednaxa said:


> I'm 18 and I've recently been diagnosed by my GP as having IBS, although that is the extent of help I've received so far.Basically I've experienced abdominal bloating now from at least November/December, which came about sometime after a minor operation in September and when I started weight lifting. The main symptom I experience is bloating, although I also rarely experience either diarrhoea or constipation.Anyway I saw my doctor again after my first initial visit to discuss dietary changes and she provided me with barely any information. After some research over the last week I've been thinking of following a low FODMAP diet for a couple weeks and then introduce foods to single out problems, as I've noticed my bloating is caused mainly by wheat and dairy products. It's seems straight forward to me as I've found information on foods to eat and avoid, so is it alright to start this diet on my own (as my GP has not helped at all)?


Hi there,I'm also a competitive bodybuilder (just competed 2 weekends ago in my 9th show







). In addition, I also have celiac disease and am married to a doctor who specializes in gluten related disorders. I work with him as a Lifestyle Educator where I consult with everybody from bodybuilders training for a competition to newly diagnosed celiacs transitioning to a gluten free diet. The fact that you say you feel better without the gluten and dairy make me think these might be causing your bloating and bowel changes. Regarding the worthless GP, it took me 10 years to get diagnosed with CD. My husband suggested I might have an issue with gluten one our second date and within months I was diagnosed with celiac disease as well as dairy and egg allergies.. I was so relieved to finally have a solid diagnoses that I ended up marrying him (kidding). But I did marry him and after suffering for sooo long I now dedicate a huge portion of my time each day educating others on gluten and related disorders. When I first went to my doctor over 10 years ago complaining of bloating (as well as gas, insomnia, menstrual issues, anxiety, severe stomach aches, headaches) he simply wanted to put me on a variety of prescription pills for all of my symptoms.... as did the following 6 doctors who I saw over the years in an effort to figure out why I was so sick. Bottom line- If you feel better off of gluten I would suggest getting tested for a gluten sensitivity/celiac test to rule that out. A gluten sensitivity can cause a wide range of health issues, from autoimmune diseases to fibromyalgia to nutritional deficencies... You definitely want to rule it out completely, and avoid it at all costs if you are sensitive as this isn't a mere food allergy... It can cause serious permanent health issues. The FODMAP diet scares me a little when it comes to gluten as this isn't an ingredient that you want to be taking out and adding back into your diet. We carry a simple saliva test in our office and on our international website (I can give you info if wanted) that can evaluate how a person is reacting to gluten (blood allergy tests aren't always accurate for catching gluten sensitivities as you want to look at IGA and IGM reactions instead of IGE reactions). The FODMAP diet may be a good idea down the road if you find that other foods are also causing you issues, however it sounds like you already have a feeling that gluten and dairy may be leading to you symptoms (atleast 30% of people with gluten issues also have diary issues, myself included) so I would start by ruling out a gluten sensitivity or celiac disease first. By the way, many people can be carrying the gene for celiac disease and feel fine until it is triggered by some sort of traumatic event- child birth, a severe illness, a drastic life change, surgery, etc can all "trigger" the disease.Just my thoughts. I hope this helps and I hope you feel better soon. Good luck.


----------



## rednaxa (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the reply celiac10+. The doctor did do some blood tests to check for celiac disease (and a few others) and they all came back negative, so ruling them out was the only thing the GP really helped me do.With the low fodmap diet, I was planning to cut out the foods just to re introduce them as a means of testing. There are still plenty of food groups I can still eat, and the only foods I have a problem with finding alternatives to eat are wheat, gluten and dairy. However, I sort of stopped the diet after a few days as I ate foods here and there, so I'm planning on starting again now.I suspect myself I either have wheat, gluten or dairy intolerances as the only symptoms I really have are bloating and gas, and from it seems I match up to those conditions from what I've read. The gas stopped almost immediately after cutting those foods out, however I still had abdominal distention even after around 4 days of avoiding the food (although it was maybe a tiny bit better). How long after cutting out problem foods was it until you saw relief from your symptoms?


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

rednaxa said:


> Thanks for the reply celiac10+. The doctor did do some blood tests to check for celiac disease (and a few others) and they all came back negative, so ruling them out was the only thing the GP really helped me do.With the low fodmap diet, I was planning to cut out the foods just to re introduce them as a means of testing. There are still plenty of food groups I can still eat, and the only foods I have a problem with finding alternatives to eat are wheat, gluten and dairy. However, I sort of stopped the diet after a few days as I ate foods here and there, so I'm planning on starting again now.I suspect myself I either have wheat, gluten or dairy intolerances as the only symptoms I really have are bloating and gas, and from it seems I match up to those conditions from what I've read. The gas stopped almost immediately after cutting those foods out, however I still had abdominal distention even after around 4 days of avoiding the food (although it was maybe a tiny bit better). How long after cutting out problem foods was it until you saw relief from your symptoms?


The abdominal distension probably won't abate until you commit whole-hog to the low-FODMAP diet. Just eliminating wheat, dairy, and gluten doesn't even come close to eliminating the most insidious FODMAP triggers. It took me about a week of very serious effort to feel improvement, but after 3 full months of sticking very closely to it I can say with confidence that if you have a FODMAP mal-absorbancy complex, this diet will change your life but only if you are rigorous in its application. I could hardly handle the daily pain anymore, it was making me very depressed, but I feel like a new person now.


----------

